# Experienced coder seeking part time, 2nd job working from home



## cindymccraw (Jul 26, 2010)

Cindy W. McCraw – CPC
903 Dayton Drive
Seymour, TN 37865
Home (865) 223-7224 Cell (865) 437-8261
Email:  jcmccraw@charter.net


OBJECTIVE
My career objective is to establish myself within a stable company or office where I can excel in the Medical Coding and Auditing challenges the medical community will encounter in the future.  With ten years of Medical and Accounting experience I hope to find a position which will appreciate the complexities of my overall work experiences.   


CERTIFICATION

 Certified Professional Coder - AAPC


EMPLOYMENT

East Tennessee Medical Group
266 Joule St, Alcoa, TN 37701
November 2009 
Medical Coding
	Major duties – input and analysis of daily charges for family practice and walk-in clinic physicians 
using  ICD-9 and CPT-4 procedures; evaluating encounter forms for correct EM levels, proce-dures  and diagnosis codes; daily balancing  of charges entered; charge entry correction for ap-propriate billing procedures

TeamHealth 
3429 Regal Dr, Alcoa, TN 37701
Medical Coding – March 2007 through November 2009
Major duties – assign appropriate EM level codes, procedure codes and diagnosis codes for ER visits using both the CPT and ICD-9 manuals
Patient Accounts – August 2005 through March 2007
Major duties – posting insurance and guarantor payments to patient accounts, reconciling off-sets and non-payment explanation of benefits 

Smith, Kesler & Company, P.A. 
200 Westgate Mall Dr, Spartanburg, SC  29301 
Gina Hinds 
June 2002 through July 2005
Accounting Paraprofessional
Major duties – compiling client financial statements in Microsoft Word and Excel



Citizens Oil Company
400 Union Street, Gaffney, SC 29340 
Russ Bradley 
September 2000 through June 2002
Bookkeeper
	Major duties – accounts payable, accounts receivable and payroll 

Mary Black Physicians Group 
 Samuel J. Swad, M.D. 
1506 N. Limestone Street, Gaffney, SC  29340 
September 1999 through August 2000 
Patient Services  
Major duties – scheduling patient appointments, verifying insurance information, posting ICD-9 diagnosis and CPT codes at patient check out, posting payments, updating medical records

Covenant Medical Management 
Knoxville Medical Center-East (865) 522-2168
John R. Blake, M.D. and Philip M. Watson, M.D. 
4306 Asheville Hwy., Knoxville, TN 37914 
December 1997 through August 1999
Office Manager
Major duties – staffing clerical and clinical positions; accounts payable; payroll; monthly billing; monthly financial reports; purchasing equipment and supplies; marketing and customer service to industrial accounts for workers compensation, pre-employment physicals and drug screens


EDUCATION

Spartanburg Technical College – Spartanburg, SC – Diploma in Data Processing


REFERENCES

Paula Owen - East Tennessee Medical Group – Home (865) 856-2921
Denise Hawk – TeamHealth - Business (865) 980-3771
Samuel J. Swad, M.D. – Business (864) 487-4551
Gina Hinds – Smith, Kesler & Company, P.A. – Business (864) 327-1504
John R. Blake, M.D. – Knoxville Medical Center East - Business (865) 522-2168


----------

